# Paph venustum flask - roots are tangled



## Paphman910 (Apr 22, 2011)

Need some advice on deflasking a Paph venustum from Orchid Inn. Roots are so tangled together. What should I do? 

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2011)

compot.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 22, 2011)

I usually wash as much agar off as possible without disturbing the roots and put the whole bundle into the pot. I was told it's better not to separate the plants when deflasking.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jorch said:


> I usually wash as much agar off as possible without disturbing the roots and put the whole bundle into the pot. I was told it's better not to separate the plants when deflasking.



Thanks for the advice! It is so overgrown with roots and I tried to separate two seedlings and it snapped off! I decided to put the whole seedling with tangled roots in a single 4 inch pot! Hopefully in the near future I can tease the seedlings apart.

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2011)

good call.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2011)

I've learned to not try to untangle them from flask -- they are too tender. Sometimes I even leave the agar, or most of it, on, when I place them in compot. They are easier to take apart when they grow new roots.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I've learned to not try to untangle them from flask -- they are too tender. Sometimes I even leave the agar, or most of it, on, when I place them in compot. They are easier to take apart when they grow new roots.



agreed, this is by far the best way to grow them especially with non multiflorals


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Pictures of Flask to Compot*

Here are some pictures:















Paphman910


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope that they grow well for you. They looke like healthy seedlings.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful seedlings!


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2011)

nice! good luck.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 23, 2011)

Those look like very nice seedlings. Good luck!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck! These are a good species to start with. One of my first paph flasks and now they are nearly flowering size. Let us know how you go.


----------

